# Figuring out COLA?



## achaeon

I was told I may be offered a job soon, and they informed me what the salary offer would be and that I would receive 100% COLA. Problem is, neither the hiring manager or I are sure what that number is. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction for figuring out the COLA rate for a job in Heidelberg. I would be a civilian contractor for the army.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## James3214

The COLA (Cost Of Living Allowance) is explained here and it looks like you can also calculate how much you will receive in the overseas part:
2010 Cost-of-Living Allowance (COLA) - Military Benefits - Military.com

Enjoy your time in Heidelberg!


----------

